# The Andy Blaney appreciation thread



## dcoscina

I know it's pretty common knowledge that Andy produces terrific demos for Spitfire but he's also done some terrific work outside of the sample development industry. 

I found this piece on the internet and think it's amazing. 

http://www.andrewblaney.com/index/demo/Audio%20Clips/01%20The%20City.mp3 (http://www.andrewblaney.com/index/demo/ ... 20City.mp3)

[Andy, if you wish, I can take this link down. I don't want to offend]

What impresses me the most about his work is how organic it is. The pieces are solid compositions with a lot of beautiful harmonies and orchestral textures. I also think his sense of phrasing is why his work sounds so good. Phrasing is the one gaffe that trips up many sample/midi composers because they aren't thinking about a person playing the part. 

I asked Andy if he composes on manuscript or even notation programs but interestingly enough he writes in DP. Then again, and of course I'm biased, I find DP to be the most musical of all DAWs so it's not too surprising (that's a debate for another thread too).

Anyhow, just a shout out for a seriously talented fellow. I wish he would do more film work or even concert works because his music is quite excellent. 

cheers!


----------



## AlexandreSafi

You're absolutely right!
He's one of a kind! I admire his shouting work ethic, skills & artistry!
I keep checking these demos not always for the sound of the library, but for the composer and what's being made today, and he keeps standing out in my own book at least...
I also think he's particularly expert in programming VSL demos
I personally deeply respect his "Journey To The Stars" (Albion I) & 
"Attack At The Floating Gardens" (Horn Section-Low Brass) -- Unique!!
The man's got a great knowledge of the classical repertoire, a great sense of harmony and indeed orchestration, balance between the players and their instruments... 
Thanks for the additional info on him, as related to DAWs: DP is quite unanimous in terms of quality from the research i've gathered from users, but so Hans Zimmer ultimately said, "the best DAW is the one you're used to"
Also this other VI page for those interested on the great DAW users list:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35147

Thanks for notifying me at least of this great composer!

Best!


----------



## The Darris

Some don't realize that he is the master behind the legato scripting in Spitfire's products. So, you know, he's amazing at that too :D


----------



## Matt Hawken

In a world where a lot of music sounds the same, Andy is always great fun to listen to. 

Even though most of his work that I've heard has been sample library demos, some of them could hold their own in modern concert halls. That, combined with his ineffably English sound makes me wonder if we'll see his name in the BBC Proms programme at some point, given that he already writes a lot of material for the BBC.

The fact that he's a Kontakt script wizard too is just rubbing it in!


----------



## Frederick Russ

This piece is extraordinary. I've reached out to Andy to have this included in our Fantastic MIDI Mockup series. Phrasing is exquisite and so hard to get right.


----------



## ryanstrong

Frederick Russ said:


> This piece is extraordinary. I've reached out to Andy to have this included in our Fantastic MIDI Mockup series. Phrasing is exquisite and so hard to get right.


Wish Andy would update his site or catalog his work somewhere. It's so good! I guess Spitfire has him under lock and key scripting away.


----------



## Rctec

I just think he is an extraordinary, brilliant composer. I'm truly a fan of his music. And he can program, too!


----------



## olajideparis

Rctec said:


> I just think he is an extraordinary, brilliant composer. I'm truly a fan of his music. And he can program, too!


Agreed. Hope you're enjoying the rockstar life. Safe travels.


----------



## Carles

ryanstrong said:


> Wish Andy would update his site or catalog his work somewhere.


I don't know if it's all in there, but Andy has a ton of music in the Universal site http://www.unippm.co.uk/
Just enter Blaney in the search field and you'll find countless treasures in there.

Agreed with all said above. I do (much) enjoy listening to his work. Really inspiring.


----------



## ryanstrong

Carles said:


> I don't know if it's all in there, but Andy has a ton of music in the Universal site http://www.unippm.co.uk/
> Just enter Blaney in the search field and you'll find countless treasures in there.


Whoa, cool. Thanks.


----------



## ryanstrong

I am not at all a connoisseur of library music so I'm not familiar with the current standards and trends but as I am listening to his library music I find it crazy that this is library music. Leaps better then what I've categorized as library music. He needs to be composing for a feature.

Has the library world really gotten THAT competitive? Or is this just just an Andy anomaly?


----------



## kclements

ryanstrong said:


> Has the library world really gotten THAT competitive? Or is this just just an Andy anomaly?



Yes. And yes.


----------



## Baron Greuner

ryanstrong said:


> I am not at all a connoisseur of library music so I'm not familiar with the current standards and trends but as I am listening to his library music I find it crazy that this is library music. Leaps better then what I've categorized as library music. He needs to be composing for a feature.
> 
> Has the library world really gotten THAT competitive? Or is this just just an Andy anomaly?



Andy is a bit of an anomaly to be sure. He's a bit of a symphonic king.

But library music can be like like bespoke music. Really good or utterly dreadful. I mean, have you watched any Hollywood films lately?


----------



## Vischebaste

Andy wrote the music to The Lost World of Mitchell and Kenyon, it's sublime. I came across it in 2005 when it was first broadcast, and it stuck with me, because it was unusually beautiful, strange and slightly melancholic. Even more impressively, given that it is now over a decade old, I think I'm correct in saying that most - or possibly all of it - was created using VSL and other sample libraries. Here's the first episode:


----------



## Ashermusic

Andy is brilliant.


----------



## Kas

Once a month I visit spitfire's site just to listen to his demos. And now all this music at the Universal site! Wow!
Carles, you have my gratitude.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

He writes the most beautiful, colorful music. When I grow up, I wanna be like Andy Blaney.


----------



## ctsai89

Kas said:


> Once a month I visit spitfire's site just to listen to his demos. And now all this music at the Universal site! Wow!
> Carles, you have my gratitude.




only once a month? lol


----------



## heylimes

Vischebaste said:


> Andy wrote the music to The Lost World of Mitchell and Kenyon, it's sublime. I came across it in 2005 when it was first broadcast, and it stuck with me, because it was unusually beautiful, strange and slightly melancholic. Even more impressively, given that it is now over a decade old, I think I'm correct in saying that most - or possibly all of it - was created using VSL and other sample libraries. Here's the first episode:



I feel like I'm searching for the true secret behind the pyramids in looking for Andy Blaney. Good God have there been spectacularly decorated composers on the usual circuit who don't come close to his musical imagination.


----------



## ryanstrong

Still appreciating... but also missing new Blaney material!


----------



## rhye

I am actually really curious about Blaney. I’ve never seen a Spitfire crib, an interview, or even much mention about who he is, despite so many people admiring his work. I seriously believe his demos to be an important factor of the Spitfire success.
I would love to know a little bit about him and his compositional process.


----------



## ctsai89

rhye said:


> I am actually really curious about Blaney. I’ve never seen a Spitfire crib, an interview, or even much mention about who he is, despite so many people admiring his work. I seriously believe his demos to be an important factor of the Spitfire success.
> I would love to know a little bit about him and his compositional process.



pretty sure he's really good at writing with in according to temp tracks whether it's been given by the film maker or found by himself to use as a compositional exercise, then turning into his own art work. 

Would very much love to see an Andy Blaney interview as well, and who he really is.


----------



## dcoscina

From my correspondences with him I find him very humble and soft spoken (figuratively- I’ve only emailed or msg’d him)

And yeah his music is jaw droppingly amazing.


----------



## noiseinmymind

bump for Andy


----------



## CT

His latest demo for the solo cello is absurd.


----------



## noiseinmymind

All his pieces are absurdly good. A real master.


----------



## dgzebe

Carles said:


> I don't know if it's all in there, but Andy has a ton of music in the Universal site http://www.unippm.co.uk/
> Just enter Blaney in the search field and you'll find countless treasures in there.
> 
> Agreed with all said above. I do (much) enjoy listening to his work. Really inspiring.


Do you know if Andrew is using all samples on the Universal Production Music site? Much of that music sounds like real instruments to me, but he's so good it's hard to know. Thanks for the tip on this music of Andrew's.


----------



## dcoscina

dgzebe said:


> Do you know if Andrew is using all samples on the Universal Production Music site? Much of that music sounds like real instruments to me, but he's so good it's hard to know. Thanks for the tip on this music of Andrew's.


That’s a good question. Maybe Andy will drop in and clear that up. He does create such dynamic and organic music it’s impossible to tell eh?


----------



## Andy B

dgzebe said:


> Do you know if Andrew is using all samples on the Universal Production Music site? Much of that music sounds like real instruments to me, but he's so good it's hard to know. Thanks for the tip on this music of Andrew's.


Hi dgzebe,
Thanks – everything of mine on the the Universal site, bar about three tracks, is created solely with samples.


----------



## Ashermusic

Andy, I hate you. It’s very unfair to the rest of us how good you are.


----------



## dcoscina

Ashermusic said:


> Andy, I hate you. It’s very unfair to the rest of us how good you are.


I know right? For me, Andy's work compels me to do better with my own writing, even if I will never reach those heights.


----------



## dgzebe

Andy B said:


> Hi dgzebe,
> Thanks – everything of mine on the the Universal site, bar about three tracks, is created solely with samples.


Thanks Andy! Thank you for the great inspiration!


----------



## Antkn33

I really enjoy his style, what would it be called? It’s definitely not the same old “classical”.


----------



## dcoscina

Antkn33 said:


> I really enjoy his style, what would it be called? It’s definitely not the same old “classical”.


Modern orchestral, from the standpoint of "modern" meaning mid 20th century? Andy's music appeals to those tenets established by Stravinsky, Ravel, and their generation. Sophistication, balance, development of central figures and themes, harmonic complexity but still transparency so that the listener is always engaged and never alienated.


----------



## Antkn33

Man I’d really love a Logic session of his to analyze!!


----------



## dcoscina

Antkn33 said:


> Man I’d really love a Logic session of his to analyze!!


Right, except he uses Digital Performer.


----------



## PaulieDC

Creative Cribs. C'mon @christianhenson, just 15 minutes, would love to see his workflow and library choices, what he uses for CC control, etc. When you and Paul do walkthroughs and tutorials, that's gold for beginners, things like that answer so many questions.


----------



## Antkn33

dcoscina said:


> Right, except he uses Digital Performer.


Really. Looked like Logic in the spitfire videos.


----------



## dcoscina

Antkn33 said:


> Really. Looked like Logic in the spitfire videos.


they ported over his DP files to Logic.


----------



## Antkn33

Well then I'll take those. 😂😂


----------



## Alex Fraser

PaulieDC said:


> Creative Cribs. C'mon @christianhenson, just 15 minutes, would love to see his workflow and library choices, what he uses for CC control, etc. When you and Paul do walkthroughs and tutorials, that's gold for beginners, things like that answer so many questions.


Never gonna happen. They keep Andy in some sort of underground lair away from the prying eyes of other sample developers. 

His production secrets aren’t to be shared with us mortals. Should you be unfortunate enough to set eyes on his DP screen, your brain will explode in awe and confusion.

Probably.


----------



## PaulieDC

Alex Fraser said:


> Never gonna happen. They keep Andy in some sort of underground lair away from the prying eyes of other sample developers.
> 
> His production secrets aren’t to be shared with us mortals. Should you be unfortunate enough to set eyes on his DP screen, your brain will explode in awe and confusion.
> 
> Probably.


Unfortunately you are probably spot on. It's like a long-running TV series where you KNOW the guy and girl want to get together, and the writers keep the tension going and we eat it up. As soon as they finally kiss and become a couple, game over, we're done, no interest anymore and the season is cancelled. I get it.


----------



## edhamilton

Andy B cribs. Got to make that happen for us.

Maybe he has way too much of the original bespoke spitfire still in his template that they must shield his screen from our eyes. (or its half VSL).


----------



## edhamilton

Bumping this one. Andy B Cribs. Come on. Let's see it.


----------

